# My first attempt at a map with Dundjinni: Post yours!



## msd (Jun 9, 2004)

So I went ahead and splurged for the platinum version of Dunjdinni...yikers   .

This is my first hack at a map...in the version I'm using, there are lots of objects you can paint down (and you can see that I've been pretty liberal in an effort just to see how everything works).  Anyway, this is what they refer to as a battle map.  If this were full-dimensioned (I resized it to kill the file size), you would get 8x10 1" squares for use with your miniatures, if that's you bag...

I want to see everyone else's attempts so everyone get going   

This is a clearing in the woods which has been turned into an encampment...


----------



## pogre (Jun 9, 2004)

I hand draw all of my maps, but I have to admit this program has me intrigued. Would you mind giving a review of it? Not a formal one necessarily, just something here to let us know how much you like it?

Is it easy to use?

Does it do larger scale maps well?

What's the coolest thing about it?

Is it worth $80?


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 9, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Is it worth $80?




and $40 for ink?


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice map. Consider it yoinked.
Yes please do some kind of informal review.
I am very interested in this program. Not so much worried about the price as of ease of use.


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 9, 2004)

msd said:
			
		

> So I went ahead and splurged for the platinum version of Dunjdinni...yikers  .
> 
> This is my first hack at a map...in the version I'm using, there are lots of objects you can paint down (and you can see that I've been pretty liberal in an effort just to see how everything works). Anyway, this is what they refer to as a battle map. If this were full-dimensioned (I resized it to kill the file size), you would get 8x10 1" squares for use with your miniatures, if that's you bag...
> 
> ...



For fantasy cartography that one would wish to be published, this program looks awesome.<O

CC2 uses take note because, like it or not, the paradigm for superior quality is changing from the "Ye Old Map" look to the Dundjinni look.<O</O

I'd like to see villages and towns done in Dundjinni. The demo images I created looked pixilated, but I don't see that here in your thumbnail -- looks mighty fine  And to boot this application will only get better and better.


----------



## DSC-EricPrice (Jun 9, 2004)

I've been toying around with Dundjinni for several days now. I should mention right from the beginning the would-be publishers looking for inexpensive map making software they can use in their products are out of luck. As of when I wrote this Fluid is being stingy, prohibiting using any of their supplied textures and objects to be used in a map that is later sold for profit. I am still hopeful that will change. They have already stipulated you can use the program in a commercial application if you create all the art and dont use any of theirs. For that reason, would be publishers should skip the art packs right now.

The program is quite easy to use. I have barely cracked the manual and have stumbled on hundreds of little things you can do with it to create just the effect you are looking for. I think its highly intuitive. I have some previous PSP and Photoshop experience though so YMMV. Simple maps without a lot of objects and cover plopped down can be done in a matter of minutes. More time is required for fine placement of objects (mostly just finding them in the palette) and creating the minutea that makes for a really FANTASTIC map.

The most positive thing I can say about the program is that the company seems in tune with the users on their forums and seems genuinely interested in dealing with issues, etc. This is not to say that the program doesnt create some amazing effects, but I really dont know how to describe that in short order. Besides, youve already seen what the end product does.

Aside from the lack of commercial portability of the end product, I think the most negative thing about the program is the toobars, which I find I'm always moving out of my way while I paint. I'm told they're looking for a way to stick them at the top, at least as an option.

This program would be INVALUABLE to the DM wanting to run a PbP or PBeM game. My days of drawing it up with layers in Paint Shop Pro are over.

EDIT: I BELIEVE the program is presently limited to a single 8.5 x 11 sheet, but at 1/4" per 5 ft thats still quite large. Larger paper sizes will be supported in future updates.


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 9, 2004)

Wooooooooooo, I would HIGHLY discourage people from buy Dundjinni then -- until FLUID changes their point of view in regards to allowing artist to work for hire using the software. One word: boycott. I came "this" close to buying the platnium version -- glad I found your post first!


----------



## DSC-EricPrice (Jun 9, 2004)

crabclaw said:
			
		

> Wooooooooooo, I would HIGHLY discourage people from buy Dundjinni then -- until FLUID changes their point of view in regards to allowing artist to work for hire using the software.




Just to clarify, you CAN use the software to make maps for profit, but you must use all your own artwork. Ive slowly but surely been recreating elements over the last week for the floors and walls, and will move on to doors and objects later. It is an unfortunate wrinkle though.


----------



## ~Johnny~ (Jun 9, 2004)

> Just to clarify, you CAN use the software to make maps for profit, but you must use all your own artwork. Ive slowly but surely been recreating elements over the last week for the floors and walls, and will move on to doors and objects later. It is an unfortunate wrinkle though.



You know what would be cool? An open-source Dundjinni group that created high-quality map art components to share with one another. I'd contribute to such a group. Any rumblings of such a thing on the Dundjinni boards?


----------



## DSC-EricPrice (Jun 9, 2004)

There is a yahoo group started, but I am sure they'll exhaust their file storage allocation in no time flat at present rate. The art is provided for free and as you might expect some is better than others. I know enough to know how to randomize or create textures (ive created lots of floors, doors, and walls) but lack artistic ability to do anything truly amazing. Still, I'm game, regardless of whether Fluid ultimately opens their art up or not, if the community wants to start something.

FYI, Fluid said there would be a post on their publishing policy by the end of today.


----------



## msd (Jun 9, 2004)

DSC-EricPrice said:
			
		

> FYI, Fluid said there would be a post on their publishing policy by the end of today.




It really seems like something that they obviously need to address.  I would think that if the really big fan doing one-man pdf-publishing or the really small publishers doing PDF/Books on demand publishing can't commercially use their stuff, there going to cut out a portion of their potential revenue source.

In any event..the good news on the horizon is that the more people have their stuff, the more third party art there will be and the less of an issue that this will all become.

And, yes, I will definitely post a more in-depth review...the short version is that I have no regrets and I think it was a great purchase for me (despite being a resource hog)

-matt


----------



## Ferret (Jun 9, 2004)

Do you get lots more then the demo? More options?


----------



## mroberon1972 (Jun 10, 2004)

Mapping software where you can't publish the maps unless you rebuild all the tools.

Ha!

Not even if they gave it to me...


----------



## DSC-EricPrice (Jun 10, 2004)

You can publish your maps, just not for commercial profit as the EULA is currently written. The program has value, and I believe more importantly that the people behind the program are honest, hard working people. Do I want to see them change their art usage policy? yes. Would I not recommend the program to would-be DMs because of it? No.


----------



## Cecil (Jun 11, 2004)

Fluid has just announced that the program can be used to create and publish maps for commercial use--you just cannot use their artwork.  

As a very quick review, I found their program very easy to use and quick to understand.  The steep learning curve associated with CC2 is not there.  I purchased the platinum edition and waited until I had some time to use it--on the first morning of use (about six hours) I created a decent 2-story inn and a dungeon floorplan.  Nothing fantastic, but quick and easy.

There are many capabilities I would like to see added.  The ability to flip images, a better blending tool, etc.  Check their forums at www.dundjinni.com  I haven't exactly been quiet about what I like and dislike.

There is not as much included artwork as I would have liked--but user donated artwork is certainly filling the void quickly.

And I have some room left on my server for storage of user-created art.

One Important Note:  Their customer service cannot be beat.  For this alone, they have my business.  Fluid is responsive to their customers.


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 11, 2004)

Fluid has just announced that the program can be used to create and publish maps for commercial use--you just cannot use their artwork.

Lol this is an _oxymoronical_ statement

The analogy is this: Wow! Adobe is merging PhotoShop and Illustrator into one completely seamless application at a lower price than buying the two before separately—you just can’t use their color swatches. :\

[font=&quot]Which begs the statement: If I buy the software – why do I not have credit for the original work I produce … you know … using the … software … I … bought … oh great :\[/font]


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jun 11, 2004)

POGRE ASKS AND I RESPOND!

For those of you who aren't planning on going into business as a cartographer (including me) or those who do (and want to work something out privately with Fluid), the software is great.

There is a lot of art, and more art packs under development.
The fans have already added a bunch of art as well.  I've yoinked a bunch of it and it's easy to incorporate into the system.

The tools are easy and straightforward.  You can create a ton of different style maps for use in 'underground' or above ground environments.  By toying with settings and tools you can create a bunch of different effects for both battlemaps 1" = 5 ft. (Like on your game mats) and for printed maps for DM or player handout purposes.  You can supress the printing of items so that maps print more or less detail.

In addition to a mapping tool, the objects have properties that you can put game information in to.  For example a Door can be given Thickness/Hardness/HitPoints.  Stuck, Locked and Secret DC's and a description.
Traps, Pits, Rooms, Treasure, Characters and Creatures can all be given d20 data.  You can print the adventure keyed to the map.  This is pretty cool.
You can import XML data for characters from eTools if you like.

The platinum version comes with stats from the d20 SRD, The Book of Fiends by Green Ronin and the Monsternomicon by Privateer Press.  It also comes with what they call Tokens, which are pictures of cool Reaper mini's you can associate on a map or print to use as "mini's".

3 caveats:  

1.  Currently this is only a tactical detail mapping tool.  In other words, areas where the characters will interact.  Rooms or areas that battle might take place or where location is important (like a tavern).  Without custom art, you can't use it to make geographical maps, etc.  The art packs for this kind of map are under construction, if my sources are correct, and some fans are building art to create geographic area type maps.

2.  The tool bars get in the way a lot (like another poster said).  I'd like to be able to anchor the toolbars or change them from vertical to horizontal or something.

3.  Being as graphic intensive as it is the system is resource intensive too.  If your machine doesn't have a good bit of RAM, you will see lots of hourglasses.  The two machines that I've worked on have handled it well, but every once in awhile I've done something that will require some serious rendering by the computer and I'll have to wait it out.  Once I understand what causes those, I can save them up for when I want to rest my eyes anyway...

I hope this helps.
(By the way... Fluid has posted its End User License Agreement statement on their Forums.  Please read them for yourself before making any judgements.)

I bought the Platinum version and feel it's well worth the money for me.
I made a map, added stats and monsters and printed the battlemap last night for my game.  It worked flawlessly!  I'm currently taking my scribbled map and redo-ing it in Dundjinni for next week's game.

GAME ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Jun 12, 2004)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> POGRE ASKS AND I RESPOND!
> 
> GAME ON!
> Nyrfherdr




Excellent! Exactly the kind of information I was looking for - thanks so much!


----------



## SkidAce (Jun 13, 2004)

Could someone elaborate on how usefull it is for WORLD size maps?


----------



## pogre (Jun 13, 2004)

SkidAce said:
			
		

> Could someone elaborate on how usefull it is for WORLD size maps?




So far, not very - they do have plans to release art packs to cover this. I think it is safe to say it is mostly useful for tactical maps only at this point.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jun 14, 2004)

As Pogre says it is for Tactical/Adventure purposes at the moment.

Campaign style mapping is on the horizon.  Near term according to Fluid.
If it's a make or break for you, I'd wait to see the Campaign Art Pack.

Game On!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 15, 2004)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> As Pogre says it is for Tactical/Adventure purposes at the moment.
> 
> Campaign style mapping is on the horizon.  Near term according to Fluid.
> If it's a make or break for you, I'd wait to see the Campaign Art Pack.
> ...




Why bother if you can't publish the works you create. I'm sorry, but I was on the verge of purchasing Dundjinni until I heard this news.  I'll just wait until there is a product that the makers don't mind you actually *using* on the market.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jun 15, 2004)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> Why bother if you can't publish the works you create. I'm sorry, but I was on the verge of purchasing Dundjinni until I heard this news.  I'll just wait until there is a product that the makers don't mind you actually *using* on the market.




If you are looking to make money as a cartographer, you can either contact Fluid directly to work out an arrangement or you can find another product.
Alternatively, you can use Dundjinni with your own art.

If you are not looking to make money with the maps, you are free to publish at will.  On your website or whatever.

Those are your choices with the product.  It seems that some people are bothered by this.  Personally, I'm not.

Game on!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Cecil (Jun 16, 2004)

There is also a significant amount of user-created art that is available within their forum.  It's available to be used commercially--based on the agreements made when you sign up to post.

Much of the artwork is very high quality--and there is enough to do quite a few pieces.  It's still a little short on outdoor material.  But I'll be focussing on that relatively soon myself (if for no other reason than to be able to publish my own maps).

Oh--you can publish using any of the material if you don't charge for the maps


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm changing my tune about Dundjinni, I think the program is pretty cool.


----------



## SkidAce (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks Pogre and others...will stay with CC2 for now.  Most of my maps are just used for keeping track of the world in relation to itself, borders, etc.


----------



## Cecil (Jun 17, 2004)

I also have CC2 but have never invested the time to learn it or put that much into designing maps with it.  

I know that it is also a powerful application--and it currently beats out Dundjinni for campaign and world mapping.


----------



## grot (Jun 17, 2004)

It's just insanely great.  For the 99.9% of us who will use it, it's more than we could ever have hoped for.

For those of you who REALLY plan on making money at your work, its still a good program.  It lacks a lot of the very fine control you get from something like Illustrator, but then again, it's forty bucks.  

If you want to use it and sell stuff, you can either just talk to them or use non-Fluid art, which, i would point out, is ALL OVER the place and VERY high quality.  The few dozen weapons people have done are superiour to the stock art, many of the standard furniture and other objects is better than the stock art.  The only missing pieces right now are a few detailed things like high-definition trees.  

There's even an exceptionally well done entire world-level art pack.  One guy has also done a complete "old school" art pack (you know, all those blue wavy lines and stuff from second edition modules).  Fluid's art is OK, but it's not the BEST.  Really.

But truly, if you are an artist, you are looking for your stuff to NOT look just like everyone elses hacked out Dundjinni art map.  I mean really.  The quality of map that can be done by random wankers like me with this thing is SO high, that you will pretty much HAVE to do something different if you are going to sell it as unique and original.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 18, 2004)

grot said:
			
		

> If you want to use it and sell stuff, you can either just talk to them or use non-Fluid art, which, i would point out, is ALL OVER the place and VERY high quality. The few dozen weapons people have done are superiour to the stock art, many of the standard furniture and other objects is better than the stock art. The only missing pieces right now are a few detailed things like high-definition trees.
> 
> There's even an exceptionally well done entire world-level art pack. One guy has also done a complete "old school" art pack (you know, all those blue wavy lines and stuff from second edition modules). Fluid's art is OK, but it's not the BEST. Really.



 So, where can I find this art, besides the Fluid message boards? Someone mentioned a Yahoo group, but I haven't been able to locate that. WHat is it called? Any other links to art packs?


----------



## Targeteron (Jun 18, 2004)

I have been looking into dundjinni too recently. Currently there is some user created art, but imho not as much as some people claim. There is still not enough user stuff for example to create a whole map solely with user created content  But dundjinni is still relatively young, and for that short amount of time there is already some really good stuff out there. Also there is no central "artpack" repository yet, so you have to search for the stuff on the Forum. 

Just a note about something i overlooked in the beginning: The Platinum and silver packages contain alot of stuff i personally find pretty much useless. The "Minis" "Monsterstats" and "Adventuretools" are all things i really dont need to make a map. Its allright if you want to use it to build a whole adventure with it, but i doubt this will see that much use. If you just get the cheap version and buy the 3 other artpacks on their own you pay less then you would if you bought the Platinum version.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 18, 2004)

Targeteron said:
			
		

> If you just get the cheap version and buy the 3 other artpacks on their own you pay less then you would if you bought the Platinum version.




True, but when you're talking about 4 bucks, I mean really...


----------



## Targeteron (Jun 18, 2004)

4 bucks may not sound like much, but if you are like me a little strained on cash it merits some thought, especially considering you can spread the cash out over several month so you buy it piece by piece. And those 4 bucks are another PDF at rpg.now i could buy.  just something to consider if you do not really need the fancy adventure and monster stuff and just want to build maps.


----------



## megamania (Jun 20, 2004)

This is all interesting and makes me curious about the program but where are the examples asked for beyond the original poster?


----------



## mindy from fluid (Jun 20, 2004)

To see some sample maps made by users, check out http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_topics.asp?FID=6


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 21, 2004)

Targeteron said:
			
		

> And those 4 bucks are another PDF at rpg.now i could buy.




Oh, damn...that's a really good point.


----------



## Humoru (Jun 21, 2004)

megamania said:
			
		

> This is all interesting and makes me curious about the program but where are the examples asked for beyond the original poster?




I have been watching this thread with a great deal of interest over the last few days and thought it about time to throw my hat into the ring... so here goes.

Every point of view so far has been right in lines with the feedback given before, during and after the release of DJ by those who haunt the boards over there. Some won't buy, many will. Some want to publish with it comercially, many dont. Some dislike somethings about it, many don't. The great thing about it is that Fluid as a company listens to it all and has been incredibly responsive - both in saying 'yes' and 'no' to discussion points.

No product is going to satisfy everyone, this is true of everything I have ever seen published in this arena. Mapping utilities all have their pro's and con's and those who use them alternate between rejoicing at their beauty and cursing them to the depths of hell for their inadequacies. Be that as it may for me, and for many, this program has been a real eye opener and something that makes our gaming experience more vivid and engaging.

I am a DM, have been for years. I have the artistic talent of a tick. But I always wanted a program to come out that would start developing my skills in this area because it was linked to an activity I enjoy very, very much. I felt I had a responsibility to my players to make their gaming experience the best I could. But I have, like many people, limited time and resources. I played with CC2, Fractal Mapper and many others talked about here and other places. All gave me a little something but not what I needed. Then came DJ.

Let's say upfront that, as it has been pointed out by several posters, is new. It's growing. It's growing fast. And the reason is that the users are growing in skill... and as their level increases so they desire more from the program and more from Fluid. These are people that I can tell have the same talent as me,      little to some. But as they began to use it they found as did I they could begin to create maps that are visually appealing and help them make their gaming experience better... an this is, in some cases, in hours not days, weeks or months (sometimes years). Hours. That must say something for the program.

Fluid has created a product with a selection of artwork that is expanding, both by their efforts and those of us who use it. Free downloads from them in addition to many artpacks in development - including campaign world building so wanted by many here and on their boards as well. While the publishing issue is still an active discussion I am impressed by their willingness to talk to anyone who wishes to pursue this line of commercialism and many people who may not have thought to start up a business using other mapping tools can be seen now discussing it. Is this in fact not an endorsement that they have actually created a product that is good enough in what it does that it can make others wish to go into business for themselves using it.

The advantages of this software are these (IMHO):

It's simple to use. The learning curve in fact is very low. To be honest I barely looked at the manual I was so keen to get started and I had my first map out in an hour.

The quality of the artwork is medium to high. And there is more than enough to begin with and the ability to add user created art adds flexibility to any mapping DM that other programs can't. Additonally artwork and mapping functions are being worked on and feedback is regular on it's development. Can't ask for more than that... no program comes out with everything right first time but DJ got damn close and Fluid continues to want to improve it. That's a big plus.

The support from the Fluid Staffers is superb. They are friendly, informative, responsive and encouraging. I don't know if many check the times these guys post but most are working long hours and handling large numbers of enquiries on a wide and varied topics with patience and a quality of service I have rarely seen elsewhere.

The User community is an incredibly active one and that to me is almost as important as the responsiveness of the Fluid folk. The things that have been fixed or created by the community has been incredible.

Now after getting off my soapbox I should end by saying that everyone has the right to say yah or nay on this program. I just say to you watch it develop and see if it gets to level that's in lines with what your after. For  some that may never occur but for many it will. Geez the programs only been out for a few weeks... and look at what it has done to mapping industry for gamers like us. It's made an impact, that can't be denied because we're talking about ti now, and come up with something new that appeals to a broad range of people with a desire to make their games better than before. And guess what ... I don't think it's going away in a hurry so why not watch how it goes.

Now as for the maps here's a few that I created - from my first to my most recent - all took from 2 hours to eight and I think I can do much more given time.
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_posts.asp?TID=565&PN=2
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_posts.asp?TID=551&PN=2
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_posts.asp?TID=578&PN=2
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_posts.asp?TID=591&PN=1

Also check out the DJ website under maps for the growing collection of user maps - and judge them knowing that they were created by people who aren't michaelangelo but are fast coming close.
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_topics.asp?FID=6&PN=1


----------



## Osiris (Jun 21, 2004)

*Dundjinni & Me*

I am not an artist by any stretch of the word. I am also not an architect or engineer, though I had three years of drafting courses. I own and have used a number of mapping software programs, including CC2 and FM7.

In the past I have used these various mapping programs to build a considerable number of maps, however I was never pleased with their output. Most were "cartoonish" and inspired chuckles from my players. One required years of working with it and using the subtle manipulations of high-pitched screams and beating of the keyboard to create a semi-decent map.

Recently I purchased Dundjinni and my mapping changed. The output I produced was beautiful and took me 10-30 minutes to create each map -- and this with hardly a glance at the manual. Now my maps take my players' breaths away. I use them as: battlemaps, handouts, and GM tactical maps. When my players show up at a location, I present them with a map that instantly gets them to understand the feel of the place. These are not just simple, 2-D representations, but they feel like they are actually there. But my favorite parts of the program are its beautiful rendering capabilities and its extreme ease of use.

I have submitted a number of these maps to Dundjinni's website, in its Forums / Maps section under the user name Frost.


----------



## Parrothead (Jun 22, 2004)

*My 2 cents worth*

I would like to tell my sordid tale. That of a poor DM who could not generate a decent map if his life depended on it. I tried CC2...no luck. Fractal Mapper? Worse. Then, by accident, I hear about some program called Dundjinni. "Oh WTH, I'll take a look at the demo." I thought. Much to my surprise, I was creating fabulous maps to go along with my games (using screenshots from the demo). I didn't even hesitate to pre-purchase the Platinum version and have loved it ever since. If you would like to see what I've created, goto the DJ site and look at maps in the Forums section (I'm bakermail there). Additionally, the community has a yahoo groups site as well: dundjinniusers


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 22, 2004)

Dundjinni Artist: _Squeeky Artist Gets The Oil_

Please, A "Direct" Link To A Dundjinni Gallery Of Maps Would Beeeeeeeeee Nicer Than Us Floundering Around On An Unfamilair Forum.

 
cc


----------



## Parrothead (Jun 22, 2004)

crabclaw said:
			
		

> Dundjinni Artist: _Squeeky Artist Gets The Oil_
> 
> Please, A "Direct" Link To A Dundjinni Gallery Of Maps Would Beeeeeeeeee Nicer Than Us Floundering Around On An Unfamilair Forum.
> 
> ...




General Maps Thread: http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_topics.asp?FID=6

My map: http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_posts.asp?TID=636&PN=1

User Created Art thread: http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/forum_topics.asp?FID=8


How's that?


----------



## drakhe (Jun 22, 2004)

*Here's one I did earlier...*

Just to give ya'll a taste of what you can do, even if you don't have any skills in art http://home.planetinternet.be/~yoshimo/Sunndi/Images/Another%20Inn.jpg


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow, that's just gorgeous.


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 23, 2004)

Very gorgeous!

I'm still going to wait before I buy to see how Dundjinni developes.


----------



## Parrothead (Jun 23, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> So, where can I find this art, besides the Fluid message boards? Someone mentioned a Yahoo group, but I haven't been able to locate that. WHat is it called? Any other links to art packs?



the yahoo groups is dundjinniusers. Not all of the user art is there due to space constraints. All of the user art is located in th forms at dundjinni.com. We're currently working on a repository that can handle all of the art.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 23, 2004)

Parrothead said:
			
		

> the yahoo groups is dundjinniusers. Not all of the user art is there due to space constraints. All of the user art is located in th forms at dundjinni.com. We're currently working on a repository that can handle all of the art.



 Thanks for the group name! Please keep us updated on the repository.


----------



## Chibbell (Jun 24, 2004)

For all the people who want to use the art commercially....

All I can do is sigh. While I understand your point that you paid for the tiles, it's similar to trying to sell NeverWinter Nights modules with other people's stuff in it. Besides that. Can you imagine, god forbid, the day when all the amateur publishers have maps that look very similar to one another because they all used the exact same program.

I am very much in support of Fluid asking you to make your own artwork. If only for the sake of originality. 

Not trying to turn this into a flamewar. I know your paints. Still, its nowhere near the same as saying you can't use Photoshop's pallette as one person put it. 

Just trying to open up another point.

For what its worth, I am very amazed at what some people are doing. Can't wait to see all original maps.


----------



## Parrothead (Jun 24, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Thanks for the group name! Please keep us updated on the repository.




Everything so far: http://www.ankaredale.com/downloads/mapping.html


----------



## Aethelcund (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks to all who have reviewed the product.  Very helpful.


----------



## GentleGiant (Jul 4, 2004)

Parrothead said:
			
		

> Everything so far: http://www.ankaredale.com/downloads/mapping.html



Is space an issue?
I'd be willing to share some space if needed. Just purchased an 800 Mb webhotel so I should be able to put around... say, 500 Mb aside for this purpose


----------



## Targeteron (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, i caved and bought it a while ago, and thought id share some of my maps with you so you get an idea.

First one is mostly made with userart. Actually only the floor, the wall, the door and the dead person are from fluid, the rest is all userart.

The next three are from Lost city of barakus. so it may be a spoiler if you are a player. I made some changes to the way these locations are described in the book, but i think the results are quiet nice. If you have the Module you will propably recognize the areas anyway


----------



## Verequus (Aug 18, 2004)

Even if I missed this thread for months :

 You made maps for the Lost City of Barakus? Having both the book and dundjinni, the next question should be clear: Can I please have all of them? If yes: Is there already a space for downloading them? Or do you want to mail them? If the latter, then please use therulemaster (at) gmx (dot) de. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Terry Edwards (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't know if it is applicable to dunjinni but one can always find textures or learn to make their own  at http://share.studio.adobe.com/


----------

